# Surround-Sound auf langweiligen Stereo-Boxen

## Necoro

Ich hab hier das Problem mit Filmen, welche eine AC3/DTS-Viel-zu-viele-Kanäle-Audiospur haben (also 5.1 oder so), dass der Ton auf meinen langweiligen PC-Boxen viel zu leise ist, wenn der Film mit mplayer abgespielt wird. Ich weiß, dass es daran liegt, dass die Audiospuren halt irgendwo ... verschwinden  :Smile: 

Nun meine Frage: Hat hier jemand eine Idee, wie ich die Lautstärke wieder auf ein sinnvolles Maß hochgeregelt bekomme? - Bzw wie ich die Kanäle fein säuberlich auf die Stereoboxen aufteile? ("--channels 2" hat nicht geholfen).

Google hat mir nix wirklich sinnvolles geliefert bis jetzt. (Außer, dass das Problem bei xine net auftritt. Aber ich mag xine nicht  :Razz: )

----------

## AmonAmarth

ich habe dafür in meiner .asoundrc so einen eintrag:

```
pcm.!51to20 {

   type plug

   slave.pcm "ca0160"

   slave.channels 6

    ttable.0.0 1

    ttable.1.1 1

    ttable.4.0 1        #rear route

    ttable.5.1 1        #rear route

    ttable.2.0 0.5      #center mix

    ttable.2.1 0.5     #center mix

    ttable.3.0 1        #SW mix

    ttable.3.1 1        #SW mix

}

```

die ttable zuordnung musst du wohl noch anpassen und immer wieder mit speaker-test überprüfen. mehr lesestoff zu dem thema gibts hier:

http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Playing_stereo_on_surround_sound_setup_(Howto)

http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/SurroundSound

http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/.asoundrc?highlight=asoundrc#Downmix

----------

## Erdie

Ist die Ursprungsquelle der Filme denn eine DVD oder irgendwelche avi - Dateien?

----------

## Necoro

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/.asoundrc?highlight=asoundrc#Downmix

 

Ok - der Wiki-Eintrag hat geholfen (n bissl fine-tuning braucht es aber wohl noch)... nun muss ich zwar mplayer mit den Optionen "-ao alsa:device=51to20 -channels 6" starten -- aber es gibt schlimmeres  :Smile: . Ich finde dieses .asoundrc-Zeugs nur irgendwie ... so ... mysteriös.

@Erdie: Ganz ursprünglich warens mal BluRays... jetzt sind es Matroska-Dateien mit einer AC3-Spur (manchmal auch DTS)

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das gleiche Problem hatte ichauch gerade mit einem Film. Werde ich heute abend gleich mal ausprobieren, danke, war nett zu lesen. Hab da schon immer voll aufgedreht, damit überhaupt was raus kommt.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> ... nun muss ich zwar mplayer mit den Optionen "-ao alsa:device=51to20 -channels 6" starten -- aber es gibt schlimmeres . 

 

Du kannst diese Optionen auch als default setzen, zb für deinen User unter 

```
~/.mplayer/config
```

Ansonsten  */etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf wrote:*   

> # MPlayer configuration file
> 
> #
> 
> # Configuration files are read system-wide from /usr/local/etc/mplayer.conf
> ...

 

Beste Grüße aus MST (NZ)

----------

## Necoro

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Du kannst diese Optionen auch als default setzen, zb für deinen User unter 
> 
> ```
> ~/.mplayer/config
> ```
> ...

 

Will ich aber nicht  :Wink:  ... hab ja auch noch andere Dateien -- und bei denen wäre das Setting sicherlich weniger angebracht.

Danke aber trotzdem

 *Quote:*   

> Beste Grüße aus MST (NZ)

 

Gruß zurück in die alte Heimat   :Cool: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Habe eine andere Lösung gefunden. So wie es aussieht, bekommt es der vlc Player hin. Man hat einen Film, wo dann die Stimmen wohl aus dem Center kommen sollen und da ist dann wenig. Beim vlc kann man das einstellen, dass er sowas erkennt und einen automatischen Downmix macht. Ansonsten bevorzuge ich zur Zeit den smplayer, mal sehen, vielleicht finde ich da auch so eine Option.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Habe eine andere Lösung gefunden. So wie es aussieht, bekommt es der vlc Player hin. Man hat einen Film, wo dann die Stimmen wohl aus dem Center kommen sollen und da ist dann wenig. Beim vlc kann man das einstellen, dass er sowas erkennt und einen automatischen Downmix macht. Ansonsten bevorzuge ich zur Zeit den smplayer, mal sehen, vielleicht finde ich da auch so eine Option.

 

du vergleichst äpfel mit birnen, mit .asoundrc ist es zb. auch möglich standardmäßig 2.0 auf 5.1 hochzumischen. die downmix option von 5.1 auf 2.0 hat xine übrigens auch...(was necoro ja nicht gefällt...deswegen hab ichs nicht erwähnt). vielleicht ist die methode mit .asoundrc mit kanonen auf spatzen geschossen, aber diese methode funktioniert mit wirklich jedem player!

----------

